# My Sigs: P239 & P232



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice couple of Sigs you've got there. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice pair :smt023


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

I am green with envy.... The 239 is my "someday" gun. The more I look at the 232, the more I think that is on the list too. I just picked up a cougar, but there is part of me that feels that I should have waited & saved some more dough... 

BTW - Love the cougar!

I don't know what I have gotten myself into. Is there a "hanguns anonymous" out there somewhere? This definitely feels like an addiction.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

twodogs said:


> Is there a "hanguns anonymous" out there somewhere? This definitely feels like an addiction.


Not sure if there is a HA, but there are plenty of forums that may act as a support network if needed. BTW, it not only feels like an addiction, it is one :mrgreen:










....and recently acquired......


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*Owned a Cougar Myself*



twodogs said:


> I am green with envy.... The 239 is my "someday" gun. The more I look at the 232, the more I think that is on the list too. I just picked up a cougar, but there is part of me that feels that I should have waited & saved some more dough...
> 
> BTW - Love the cougar!
> 
> I don't know what I have gotten myself into. Is there a "hanguns anonymous" out there somewhere? This definitely feels like an addiction.


I owned a Cougar and I personally loved it. My wife didn't like the way it ejected. Seemed the brass was like the perverbial camp fire. No matter where ya move the smoke follows. The brass seemed to eject directly straight back. Not sure why they never bothered me, probably from all the years of ejecting brass. Anyway it bothered the hell out of her. I really think it was just an excuse to buy her another Glock 23.

I think I can personally say that I have bought my last gun, unless of course I end up selling the Witness and/or the S&W 351PD .22WMR.

I'm kinda liking the SP2022:mrgreen:


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

plentyofpaws said:


> I think I can personally say that I have bought my last gun, unless of course I end up selling the Witness and/or the S&W 351PD .22WMR.
> 
> I'm kinda liking the SP2022:mrgreen:


...bought my last gun :anim_lol:

I have a funny feeling that it won't be your last - no offense. I don't have a need for another, but I am already considering several different models. You know what they say - the first step is admitting you need help. :smt023


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Twodogs: Thats funny. When I came home yesterday with my new P232, the wife asked if I traded my guns. I told her, well I traded one and bought this one. She kinda laughed and said I reminded her of a great aunt that traded baseball cards!!! I had to laugh!!! However, I have a Bill Wight, #164 in the 1951 series and a Wally Westlake #27 in a series of 52!!!! Both in pretty darn good condition!!!!

Hell I'd give both of them for lets say a SP2022 or even a SP2009!!!!:smt082


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Throw the cards up on eBay! Handguns are a lot more useful than cards. :mrgreen:

-Jeff-


----------



## Rastus (Dec 10, 2008)

Growler67 said:


> Not sure if there is a HA, but there are plenty of forums that may act as a support network if needed. BTW, it not only feels like an addiction, it is one :mrgreen:
> 
> ....and recently acquired......


WOW :smt023 Growler67, that looks like a Rainbow Titanium. I've only ever seen one other and it's in my safe. Nice Gun!


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Rastus said:


> WOW :smt023 Growler67, that looks like a Rainbow Titanium. I've only ever seen one other and it's in my safe. Nice Gun!


It is. I'm the 2nd owner of this July 2005 GOTM. It has less than 200 rounds through it. I added the matching finish Boker Magnum and Fury combo blade.


----------



## ridata (Feb 21, 2009)

First post. Hi everybody.  I exceeded my non-member post/picture count by going through the official SIG picture thread, so I felt guilt and registered. And then looked at some more. :smt098 

plentyofpaws: That P232 just says "Made in Germany", right?
I'm pretty sure I've seen P232's that say "Made in West Germany", though I'm not entirely sure. When did SIG change? Between P230 and P232 or sometime during the P232's?


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Those 232's are cute! :mrgreen:
How well do they hold up?
Guessing they're spec'd differently of course but all in all, are they pretty much a PPK clone?


----------

